# Gura Gear Kiboko 22L????



## fsu_dan17 (May 23, 2012)

I'm really considering picking this bag up but I am trying to find out if anyone owns it for some real world feedback on how they like it. All the reviews look great but I don't know if these are just people/websites helping to promote the new bag. It is pretty pricey for a bag and I see that a lot of people recommending other bags. Is there a better bag for the money in terms of build quality, weight, and storage space? I am willing to spend the 400 bucks but want to get the best not just a name. Any suggestions

On a side note: Benro travel Angel, aluminum or Carbon Fiber? The weight difference doesn't look like much so is it really worth the extra 200 bucks? I would love a Gitzo but don't want to come of the money


----------



## msdarkroom (May 23, 2012)

I am very happy with this Think Tank: http://amzn.to/LqtPyU

Obviously it depends on how much gear and what size laptop you have as well, but I love that bag.

-MS


----------



## dpayne1 (May 23, 2012)

I have the Gura Gear Kiboko 22L and love it. Travels very well on airplanes in the overhead bin and you can hike through the woods with it - it is very configurable and is comfortable to wear. It includes a laptop sleeve. It's just a medium size bag so it requires you to make choices on what to bring - which is a good thing most of the time.

Also, Gura Gear sent me a new bag - no charge - they said they had found a design flaw in the one I had - I had no issues with it - but they replaced it anyway.


----------



## fsu_dan17 (May 23, 2012)

@dpayne1-So do you want to sell me (i mean give me) your extra one???? LOL!
Aproximately how much gear does it hold....I am looking at probably 2 bodies (5Dmk II/III), 2 wide lens, 2 normal zooms, 580exII, and probably either the 70-200 f2.8 II or the 100-400...plus the typical acessory stuff like fliters, chargers, etc. I would love to be able to care both Tele lens with other stuff listed but that is a lot of weight, if it is even possible. How well does it hold a tripod during hiking...I am looking at a Benro travel angel series...Would you say it is worth the price tag?


----------



## dbourgaize (May 23, 2012)

I've had the Guru Gear Kiboko 22L for about 6-8 months, and I love it. I believe it will easily hold the gear described (although I cannot be sure since I don't have that mix). I carry one 7D body, one 580EXII flash, a 15-85 zoom, 100 mm macro, 70-200 f/4, and 300 f/2.8, along with two extenders, and miscellaneous other small items in the pack itself (Hoodman loup, small binocs, etc.). This is fairly full, but not a tight fit. And, there is plenty of room in the pockets for the rest of the necessary stuff.
I think it is built better than any other bag I have ever seen, and I have fallen in love with the butterfly arrangement. The harness is very comfortable, and the belt is easily removable when necessary. My only complaint is that since I am 6'2" tall, the waistbelt rides kinda high. But, I cannot tell you how much I love this bag. I have traveled on planes, in woods, and everywhere in between with it, and I simply love it. One thing I have little experience with is carrying a tripod on the bag; when I have carried one (a substantial Induro 414 carbon fiber), I experienced no particular difficulties with the side attachment. It might be as well balanced as a center mount, but given the distribution of glass in the bag, it served as a nice counterweight! I should also note that the rain cover included has come in handy and worked perfectly several times. 
That's been my real world experience.


----------



## fsu_dan17 (May 23, 2012)

Yeah I think I am pretty much sold on it because the Laptop pocket (Ipad/MB air) was the big improvement on the 22L i was waiting for when I saw the 30L last year. Besides I would struggle to fill up the 30L or carry too much stuff. I just needed the reassurances from real users because for that price I could almost by the new 600 Flash. Thanks for the help...


----------



## deletemyaccount (May 24, 2012)

I've owned this bag since January and I have nothing but praise for it's quality. I find I'm reaching the limit of gear it can hold but then again I have a 500 F4 dedicated to one side. Guaranteed if you're not using a long lens, there is plenty of space for your needs.

The sail cloth and zippers ensure a long lasting bag. They give you plenty of extra dividers to customize it to your needs. Admittedly, it's an expensive bag but it will last many years of painless stowing of expensive camera equipment safely.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 24, 2012)

Any Gura Gear bag is the best at what it does on the market.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 24, 2012)

any deals on gura gear bags like they had at christmas time on the horizon?
i wish i'd jumped on that deal back then


----------



## fsu_dan17 (May 24, 2012)

You an me both...I just didn't know enough to pull trigger...Now I am wondering do I pull it now or wait for another deal...if they do one


----------



## Ant_Pap_Cy (May 24, 2012)

Hi there, 

First post so don't be harsh....  
Just bought my self the 3N1 35PL Kata Backpack for £200 in the UK. The bag is stunning and has plenty of space for a body or two, a couple of telephoto lenses, maybe another 2 primes and other bits and bobs you may wanna carry with you (hard drives, your memory cards, cables, maybe a sandwich) Can also take a 15.4 inch laptop and you are also given a rain cover and a tripod carry bag to attach on the backpack. But what i really like about this pack is that its configurable !!!! You can adjust the straps so that you can use it either as a sling bag or a backpack. Also when it comes to the US i am sure you can get it for as much as $240. Check it out mate. You can't go wrong with this one !!!!!!


----------



## dpayne1 (May 25, 2012)

*This bag is $80 off direct from Gura Gear 26-28 May 2012*


----------



## wickidwombat (May 27, 2012)

dpayne1 said:


> *This bag is $80 off direct from Gura Gear 26-28 May 2012*


i nearly bought one until I saw they wanted to charge over $80 to send it to australia via USPS closer to $250 to send it via UPS seriouly they brag about how light the bag is and charge that to ship? it only cost me $30 to have a 1510 pelican case shipped from the US here. the Gura Gear guys must be smoking their bag fabric to charge that much shipping and think anyone is going to pay it.


----------



## criza (May 29, 2012)

Anyone could compare the Guru Kiboko 22L to the Kata Owl-272 DL? (http://www.kata-bags.com/owl-272-dl-for-dslr-w-long-range-zoom-lens-5-6-lenses). I am undecided between these two, and I've made good experience with a smaller Kata (467i). Plus the Kata Owl looks fine as well, a bit retro..

EDIT: I forgot to mention that the Kata Owl is less than half the price of the Kiboko!


----------

